# Stolen equipment in Portland, OR



## mdtibbs (May 6, 2010)

Hey, all in the NW

just wanted to give you a heads up that we had 14 Chauvet ColorSplash Pars and an ETC Ellipsoidal w/ a 36 degree lens stolen from the Jantzen Beach Red Lion early Wednesday morning. If you're an A/V company in there, keep a tight grasp on your gear. Everyone else in the area, we'd sure appreciate a call if you see this gear posted online or have someone approach you.

Thanks!

Matt Tibbs
A/V Technician
Peter Corvallis Productions
503-222-1665


----------



## Van (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Matt. Sorry 'bout the loss. I be sure to let you knowe if I hear anything.


----------



## Anvilx (May 7, 2010)

That's a shame.


----------



## jstroming (May 9, 2010)

Sorry about your loss.

Not to go off-topic but I am always amazed at how house A/V crews in these hotels and convention centers just leave rooms wide open with projectors and the like just hangin out. I would love to know how much money in stolen gear PSAV loses every year. I know a guy who used to run the district shop at PSAV in florida, and he told me his branch alone lost 10's of thousands of dollars a year of gear alone. Ouch.


----------



## shiben (May 9, 2010)

jstroming said:


> Sorry about your loss.
> 
> Not to go off-topic but I am always amazed at how house A/V crews in these hotels and convention centers just leave rooms wide open with projectors and the like just hangin out. I would love to know how much money in stolen gear PSAV loses every year. I know a guy who used to run the district shop at PSAV in florida, and he told me his branch alone lost 10's of thousands of dollars a year of gear alone. Ouch.



A lot of it is staffing. When I was working events for my school over the summer, we would leave stuff out and open because we had staff to set things up in the morning, but not at noon when the event started because all the staff was working the larger venues. I would imagine its similar.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 11, 2010)

I've also known of some companies to leave gear out with the hopes of it being stolen. Then they can either write it off on their taxes or put in a claim on their insurance to get new gear. Not the best business model in my opinion, but then I've never been in their position.


----------

